# Cannon 04/08/2015



## dlague (Apr 8, 2015)

I felt this deserved its own trip report

So ...... Not sure why I didn't do this before, however, I took a extended lunch today and headed to Cannon.  Skied from 11:50 to 1 and I had a blast.  The conditions were PERFECT!  Although, from lift conversations, I heard things were frozen solid earlier in the day.  I guess timing is everything, because evidently things softened up considerably to mid winter conditions at the summit and off Peabody and very soft off the front by the time I was there.  Ended up skiing Profile->Middle Ravine->No Name Trail (across Gremlin and Rock garden)->Zoomer, then Back up and skied Upper Cannon->By Pass->Extension->Avalanche, then Middle Cannon->Rock Garden->Rocket and finished off with two runs off Zoomer Chair on Paulie's Folly and Garys (to complete the front).  I was able to complete all of these runs in one hour flat.  Nice thing about skiing alone - non stop ski on ski off.  Conditions were playful and super fun.  The bumps on skier's right on Zoomer were a little thick where untracked.  Like I said - wish I would have done that earlier in the season.

Profile
View attachment 16484

On Peabody Chair
View attachment 16485

Avalanche Down
View attachment 16486

Avalanche Up
View attachment 16487

Zoomer
View attachment 16488

Zoomer Bumps 

View attachment 16489

Spontaneity!


----------



## granite (Apr 8, 2015)

I too was there today from 1 pm to 3:30 pm.  What more can you say, dlague's photos and report tell it all.  Just another fantastic and typical winter day at Cannon.................I mean spring day at Cannon.


----------



## dlague (Apr 8, 2015)

I did ski two other runs - Lower Cannon and Gremlin but only to get to the Peabody Lift.


----------

